# 2005 Altima 2.5SL vs 3.5SE (old issue)



## MarkZeds (Mar 11, 2012)

My 2003 Altima 3.5 SE is getting a bit old and tired with 300,000 km and sensor problems, no ac, no ABS and a hole on the passenger side floor. I have come across a 2005 Altima 2.5 SL with 56K and certified for $8,500 and a 2005 Altima 3.5 SE with 77K and certified for $9,500. Here is my issue, I have to travel 200 km a day to and from work. Which would you consider purchasing? I have checked online the highway gas mileage and it's only a difference of 1 mpg. I always thought the the 2.5 would do a lot better in this area than the 3.5. There have been a few members on this forums stating that the 2.5 is not that good of an engine.

If you look at the numbers (mpg - highway) the 3.5 is the way to go. I would be happy with either one because they both are fully loaded except the 2.5 has a rear spoiler, dual climate controls and tinted glass.

I would like to hear from previous owners about there experiences with the 2.5 and 3.5 of this model year.

Which ever one I pick, I will have it for at least another 3-4 yrs.

Thanks for you input.
Mark Z.
Saint Lazare, Que.
Canada


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

The 2005 Altima 2.5 SL uses a 4-cylinder QR25DE engine where some of them had the following problems:
- Vehicles with the QR25DE may ingest material from a damaged pre-catalyst resulting in increased oil consumption.
- Power valve screws in the intake manifold may become loose and result in unstable idling or power loss.


----------

